# Secret Santa's?



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Did everybody have fun shopping?  I did....and got mine mailed out as well!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I did. I have to get mine mailed out.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

done and sent!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Done and ready to send!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Finished mine up today - packaged and ready to mail in the AM .


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm done shopping, just have to put it all in the box! Husband will be dropping it off at the post office tomorrow.

I hope my SS likes it, I'm a TERRIBLE gift shopper, even for people I know!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Fun!! I'm not a "gift shopper" either...but hopefully my person likes it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Picking up mine today, it'll be in the mail by Monday. I lost my "shopping buddy" when my Mom passed...it's been 7 yrs...you'd think I'd have found another by now! Oh well. Miss you Mom!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Got mine done too! :wink: 
With everything that has been going on around here with my kiddings I haven't had time to shop... so I took the easy way of doing things and bought my gift online. But it's great because they are doing my gift wrapping and including a card! :shades: 
So I am done!!! :hi5:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hubby took mine to the post office today and it was CLOSED! :GAAH: 

Who closes a post office on Saturday?? :roll: 

Ah well . . . it will go out Monday or I will choke someone. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did the same thing Tina  worked like a charm.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope I will be able to get out tomorrow and get it in the mail. We are having a very nasty storm and it is starting to close the roads around here. 

I hope my secret person likes what I got. Man is it hard when you really do not know what someone likes. I just love doing his. Allison thank you for the great idea. :leap:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Mines in the box, have to ship tomorrow the road just opened up today. i was stuck at a friends house. We had a massive windstorm friday, and then it started snowing yesturday i just got home this morning. But things are looking good now.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - so is it bad that the person who put this together has to go shopping and mail all tomorrow to meet her own deadline that she put in place - :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

You are welcome Sweetgoats!!! maybe we can do one for Valentine's Day or something ..... we will see!

I have been looking at so many things to do for my SS that I just can't decide which way to go :hair:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> Ok - so is it bad that the person who put this together has to go shopping and mail all tomorrow to meet her own deadline that she put in place


 :ROFL: :shrug: :ROFL:



> did the same thing Tina  worked like a charm.


 :thumbup:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, you are too much! :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Ergh!

I sent hubby out again with the box, and apparently he was under the impression it had to be there ASAP! Silly thing send it 2 day shipping. :shocked: 

Oh well, guess my SS will just get it faster. :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm soo excited!! i hope mine comes soon..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Allison, Are we waiting until Christmas to open them or are we doing it before? :snowbounce:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmmmmm, good question - what do you all think?? Should we open when we get them - or do it all at one time if we can?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> hmmmmmm, good question - what do you all think?? Should we open when we get them - or do it all at one time if we can?


Allison... You know I love ya.... but you are how many miles away from me? Mine will be opened when I get it and no one has to know........... hehehehehehehehehehe :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: just kidding! I do think the all at one time would be NEAT! But, we would have to do it sometime other than Christmas Eve or Christmas day because I know there are alot of members on here that have stuff going on all day both days. :shrug:

I shipped mine out yesterday! But silly me... FORGOT and put my name on the return address :roll:  So... for the person I shopped for.... if you don't want to know who your SS is.. then DON'T look at the return address :angry: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> kelebek said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmmm, good question - what do you all think?? Should we open when we get them - or do it all at one time if we can?
> ...


 Brandi, You are just to funny. I bet you will open it when you get it but I also bet that you wrap it back so no one knows right? Are you also a snooper? Do you go looking for what is bought for you?

I was also wondering about the return address because what if for some reason it did not make it or I put down the address wrong? I checked it like 3 times before I sent it on its merry way.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehehe nah... I just pester people until they tell me :angel2: 

No... honestly I really do LOVE being surprised! Hubby always does a good job at being sweet and sneaky... LOL :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

^
l
l
l
l
l

Is a shaker of all presents - I can see it now!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is no way I am waiting, it comes I am opening!!!! I dislike surprises and I just HAVE to know!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Are we going to post who we think out SS is after we open the gift? Were we suppose to put a hint in the box? :scratch: I hope not because I did not. Now that i sit here and think about it I should of done that. Make it a little harder. :hammer:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hahahahahaha Allison, you figured me out!

And dang it.... I wish I had thought to put a hint in the box :doh: :tears: oh well... I put a BIG hint on the outside (my return address) LOL :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm... looks like my person should have gotten theirs yesturday.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine has a hint in it.....well if the person figures it out.  Which I think it's pretty obvious.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> maybe we can do one for Valentine's Day or something ..... we will see!


If you decide to do one for Valentine's Day I myself would DEFINITELY be willing to participate! If you need any help just let me know :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

this is such a cool idea! I wish i could play, but I dont think it would work so well here in Oz (think Alyssa and I might work out who our SS was lol)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was willing to ship overseas ......


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:greengrin: thanks Stacey!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have sent stuff to Alyssa - I don't mind going overseas!!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

aw shucks, now I feel loved!

in that case I will play next time!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh! TY kelebek!
I will be sending your package this weekend, but PM me every 5 minutes to remind me :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep... I put down I was willing to ship overseas as well! :wink: So you will have to join in next time!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would of sent over to you. That would of been really exciting, matter of fact we could of sent stuff that you would of liked to try that you can not get there. Next time you both have to be in it. Matter of fact my nephew lives over there some where.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Cool! I will def. play next time :greengrin: 

You will have to find out where your nephew lives


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I will find out Saturday. He is here and we will all be together for Christmas. My dad did just tell me tho other day that he is here State side to stay, but i will find out Saturday.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well my Secret Santa sure did know what to get me! :thankU:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Well my Secret Santa sure did know what to get me! :thankU:


Did you open it? :leap: What did you get? what did you get? :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it Polka Dotted??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Got mine today too!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmmm.... is the suspense killing you?



Liquor! Like little bottles of it and some homemade goat soap. :dance:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Hmmm.... is the suspense killing you?
> 
> Liquor! Like little bottles of it and some homemade goat soap. :dance:


 SSHHHH, do you know who your secret Santa was?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh cool!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I got mine today too and i love it! Im just trying to associate the name on the package with the goat spotter who sent it!
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He he he - I know who it is :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

checked tracking and my gift arrived at the members house at 2:40pm this afternoon! I hope you like it :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe! I am a big meanie - and not telling when mine is supposed to arrive - hehehehehe! I love to make a person stay on their tippy toes!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well you can be a big meanie all you want, I was just to curious not to check to see if it arrived at their place :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Hehe! I am a big meanie - and not telling when mine is supposed to arrive - hehehehehe! I love to make a person stay on their tippy toes!


 I guess we are both meanies. No way would I tell them when it should arrive. (OOPS, maybe because I have no idea when) :slapfloor:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Well I am glad everyone is getting and liking their gifts! I ain't got mine yet... so I am not tempted to open or figure out my person yet.... but ooooooo.... just wait till it gets here! hehehehe

Ok... so when we get it are we supposed to post up what we got? And when are we telling who got who's name????

I am so excited :leap: but I bet you can't tell :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Still waiting here.....hmmmmm, I wonder and I can't wait!!!! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am waiting also.

You know this is so exciting. :clap: When I get home I check the mail and then look around the house to see if the mailman or whoever put it somewhere. Yesterday I had a box on my porch. I was so excited then I realized it was not from my SS. I have to say I have not been this excited about a gift in a long time. I like to get them from my in laws but I always know what it is, this is like a real surprise.

(I feel like a little kid waiting for Santa). :snowbounce: :snowcool:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm waiting on mine too, I can hardly wait!

My SS certainly knows who its from, seeing as I wrote my address and put in a card. That's just how I'm used to doing it. :doh: 

I hope they liked it though! I'm such a terrible gift shopper. :slapfloor:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I got my Secret Santa gift today... and hey Santa, I love it! :thumbup: It was so thought out and everything is so useful, it was a blast going through it all. THANK YOU SANTA!

Something I found to be very ironic about the TINA written on the envelope was the letters were dressed in little polka dotted bikini's... :shades: Too Funny!!! :ROFL: 
I am going to take evidence photos and post them tomorrow... I can't wait to find out who to thank for this gift... I LOVE IT you did great BTW.

I am wondering now if my recipient got theirs as I don't have the tracking number to follow the package... but it was sent out on Monday.

Thanks again Santa! :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

So who all has figured out who there secret santa is???? I think we should post pics of our gifts on here for everyone to see!

I still waitin on mine, but will post pics as soon as it gets here :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Laurel_Haven said:


> I got my Secret Santa gift today... and hey Santa, I love it! :thumbup: It was so thought out and everything is so useful, it was a blast going through it all. THANK YOU SANTA!
> 
> Something I found to be very ironic about the TINA written on the envelope was the letters were dressed in little polka dotted bikini's... :shades: Too Funny!!! :ROFL:
> I am going to take evidence photos and post them tomorrow... I can't wait to find out who to thank for this gift... I LOVE IT you did great BTW.
> ...


 How cool. That is too funny it was dressed in little polka dotted bikini's... :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> So who all has figured out who there secret santa is???? I think we should post pics of our gifts on here for everyone to see!


Yes I am pretty sure I know who my Secret Santa is because silly Santa stuffed the box with her local newspaper...LOL :doh:

Okay you asked for pictures, here is mine...

First the really cool envelope with the polka dotted bikini's drawn on it. :ROFL: 









And my gift which is a collection of random items that will be very useful for kidding and just for everything really! I LOVE IT!!! Thank you Santa... :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ahahaha tootsie pops!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Still waiting to see who my Santa is....I am super excited!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i know... i'm getting anxious


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I got mine! :leap: 

It's an absolutely fascinating looking book on poultry breeding. I can't wait to read it!

No idea on who mine is . . . hm!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina - you hit the jackpot!!! LOL! 

I am so glad that everyone is enjoying the Secret Santa this year!!!

I will say though that I can not get to my mailbox till Monday at the earliest - so if my package is here, I don't know it yet.

But please let us know when you get it and I will post the Secret Santas on Jan 1 so that you all will know who yours was if you haven't figured it out yet!! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Still havent received mine yet.......


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know who my SS is.... FarmGirl18!!!!  Thank you again!! Love the gift!!! :hug:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I got mine but I am not opening it until the 24th.
Deena


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> I know who my SS is.... FarmGirl18!!!!  Thank you again!! Love the gift!!! :hug:


Glad you liked it! I thought you'd be able to figure it out... 

And I know who mine was from too, Epona142. Your poor hubby that paid $28.00 to ship it second day air!!  You did great though I love the gift, and Duffy and Dooley REALLY liked theirs!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> Tina - you hit the jackpot!!! LOL!


Yes I sure did!!! :thumbup: 
I want to see everyone elses gifts... post pictures please!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it!

I wanted to smack silly hubby when he got home, the bugger. :roll: 

I can never send gifts without sending some for the pups, they need presents too!  

I still can't figure mine out, I think it was from Colorado, hubby also threw away the packaging before I got a good look.


ETA: Hmmm....I only see one person from CO...maybe it was YOU! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

still waiting. I got home late today and I asked my mom "did we get the mail" she said "nope" So I ran out into the freezing cold and checked...... :sigh: not gift yet


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Still anxiously waiting here....Hmmm, I bet ALL that snow across the country caused delays....need Santa and his reindeer as a "post man" :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> still waiting. I got home late today and I asked my mom "did we get the mail" she said "nope" So I ran out into the freezing cold and checked...... :sigh: not gift yet


 Same here Stacey. It is very dark here and I looked around but I tell you our mail man puts them in some rather weird places sometimes. I found a package in out BBQ grill a week or so ago. I looked all around in case the wind took it.

Stacy it just makes it that much more exciting doesn't it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe my SS knew i wouldnt be able to wait so sent it late so I wouldnt open it till Christmas


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

oops didn't mean to post to this :ROFL: Thats what happens when you drink on your 21st! :slapfloor:

And soon the polka dot bikini's are going to come out. :lol:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, oh, should have read the "instructions" before I sent mine...signed it and everything...oh well. Got mine today! Hubby was shouting..."come and open your mail!" That was strange because we usually just "open the mail". LOL I'm torn...think I will...oh it's a drawing! Of a little goat! Very good artwork! Thank you Secret Santa...now to remember who the artists are...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> maybe my SS knew i wouldnt be able to wait so sent it late so I wouldnt open it till Christmas


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: You know that is why. How funny.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Stacey, I sure hope that your SS would not be that funny - :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: 

Sweetgoats - I will get the tracking number from your SS - she said that she looked on line and it said delivered - so I will check with her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> Oh, oh, should have read the "instructions" before I sent mine...signed it and everything...oh well. Got mine today! Hubby was shouting..."come and open your mail!" That was strange because we usually just "open the mail". LOL I'm torn...think I will...oh it's a drawing! Of a little goat! Very good artwork! Thank you Secret Santa...now to remember who the artists are...


oo I know who your SS is! :wahoo:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey, c'mon people! We wanna see your gifts!!! I didn't get a chance to participate this year, but I'd love to see what everyone gave/got. (It'll give me ideas for next year hehehe) :gift:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

mine hasn't come yet  

my postman/ups man are both dense and deliver to the wrong houses.. so i may never get it


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

So I just now figured out my secret santa! I cant believe it took me as long as it did....brain fart. Anywasy wanted to tell you that i loved it, although i havent gotten to use any of it yet. Im reading another book and can only manage one at a time, this one looks great though. Its another mystery right up my alley. And a bunch of bath things! there is foaming body wash, some body lotion and some pillow mist im going to try them all out probably wednesday night. 
Thank you!
beth


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I got mine  and I LOVE it! To my SS, thank you VERY much!! And I really appreciate the sentiment that went along with it! I have already made Hubby promise to add the Hershey Gardens to one of the places we HAVE to go see! Thank you! :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Brandi, you just "made my day"! Give a shout if you come up...we'll do something!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OOPS. I thought I posted that I received my SS gift. It is WONDERFUL and i really really really love it all. Thank you SS. 

Mine was at my house all along. The mailman (mailwoman) put it at the front door (who used their front door)? :ROFL: :ROFL: 

We use another door and they normally put it at the door we use or in the garage. must of been a sub.

BUT I LOVE IT. I will post a picture tonight after I get home.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mail hasnt come yet and it is after 5:00 What gives!!! :angry: :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It came it came :leap: :clap:

Thanks!!! I know who she is........someone forgot to take the last name off the box :shades:

left to right: ornament, pen with snowman on top, bookmark, angel figurine
[attachment=0:1c99jmw2]gifts.jpg[/attachment:1c99jmw2]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe KWFarms had you and she did say her gift was sent out late :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> Oh Brandi, you just "made my day"! Give a shout if you come up...we'll do something!


most definitely :wink: and thank you again for such a wonderful gift :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

mine came today!! and i was right.. it was delivered to my neighbors


but its SOOO COOL!!!! its a hallmark ornament that has a hippo being pushed in a chimney by santa and it sings i want a hippopotamus for christmas!! my favorite!

so happy, but no clues at all as to who the SS is... no return address at all


darn


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh and banana likes the box that the present came in


see! we found him in it when we got home


i think he rivals puff for cutest kitten


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

SDK said:


> oh and banana likes the box that the present came in
> 
> see! we found him in it when we got home
> 
> i think he rivals puff for cutest kitten


 That is so cute. Banana got a gift also. :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is my gift.
It is the Goalkeeper's Veterinary Book Fourth edition. :clap: :clap: 
A Very beautiful hand made scarf, it is very warm I have used it every day so far. :leap: 
and some goat lotion. :stars: I have used it a lot so far.

Thank you Santa. I do know who my Santa was ONLY because she had to send the tracking number because we thought it was lost.
I do not want to tell who it is because it will eliminate to many people for those who do NOT know who their Santa is.

But I will say mine is WONDERFUL, and I can not thank you enough.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

aw sdk I love that ornament it is very cool!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I never posted a picture of mine, silly me. So here it is:









:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

There was a secret santa
She was very very sad
her health and hubby
weren't so good
and she fell far behind.

The tears still fall
she feels so bad
her gift will come but
not in time
to let you share in all the fun.

I'm so sorry--I feel like I let you ALL down.
Candy----got mine today


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey Candy thats ok, :hug: We will all celebrate with the someone when she receives hers........I am sure it will be extra fun....like extending the holiday :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I got mine yesterday, however I haven't been able to take a pic yet - but I will tomorrow for you. I absolutely LOVE IT!!!


I received a beautiful coffee mug with a goatie and a little girl on it, a bottle of goat lotion (that is to die for!), and a Journal with a goatie kid on the front that is just the cutest dang thing. Even hubby thought that it was real cute!!!

THANK YOU - secret santa - you rock!!! 


Candy - please do not fret over your present being delayed. Our family must come first and formost and I know that your person COMPLETELY understands!!!! You have not let anyone down, we just all pray that you and your family are feeling a bit better!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know who your secret santa is Allison


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehe - so do I - since I have the list of everyone - :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well of course you know who it is! =P You little stinker.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I completely forgot to come back to this post and let everyone know what I got from my secret santa. I recieved the new Christmas CD by Casting Crowns it is called Peace on Earth and I highly recommend it. I also recieved a soy candle that smells like cinnamon. Thankyou so much Stacey I love gifts!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Deenak, If you can ever go see Casting Crowns in Concert, I would Highly recommend it. They are amazing.
Last year we had Winter Jam, it was like oh 7 or 10 different Christian bands and I tell you they were so good. I am a Manager at the World Arena in a food booth so I go and listen to them or any other event I want to. I talked my son into coming and working with me. HE fell in Love with Skillet. A lot of people have never heard of them (me either at the time), but they are a Christian band but like a hard rock kind. 
It was then listening to that Concert that changed my sons life. He became a better Christian and started living a not so wild life. He started coming to Church with us and everything. (I am not saying he was a bad kid, he just did not live his life for the lord, and now he does). Matter of fact during his basic training he was the assist to the minister and held study groups and different bible studies. People would come to him and ask him to pray with them for one reason or another.
SORRY,I did not mean to go on like that, I just thank the Lord and the group Skillet for his turn around in life. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A little late but very well worth the wait!!!!!
Candy delivered her Secret Santa gift to me personally as she and her daughter Angie came to pick up her girls Katie and Kizzy today.

I must say, it was a very nice visit and this crazy goat lady's gift brought tears to my eyes, very thoughtful and heart touching!
The little trinket box with the got on it is perfect for my little odds and ends and the wall plaque will look great on my dining room wall,









The mouse pad is perfect! And the saying on it is so true....yes, I hope to see Dolly and her twin doelings at the Rainbow Bridge.









Candy, I thank you for such a personal touch, your thotfulness is very much appreciated


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW that is beautiful. :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Candy that was such a beautiful touching gift!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Liz - that is just awesome! Candy - you are so sweet!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

What a WONDERFUL gift Liz!! Thank you so much for sharing! GREAT job Candy!! :stars:


----------

